# TCM and Transmission Fluid Temperature sensor



## beencruzing (Aug 7, 2012)

My wife has a 2012 Cruze LS AT. We bought is new in 2012. The car has been great mechanical.... Until it hit 100k miles. I changed the timing belt and accessory belts, water pump, ETC.... Then the thermostat housing started leaking, changed it, and 2 weeks later the water outlet started leaking, changed it all with a metal one, then transmission cooler line started leaking... Then the headlight connector that plugs into the bulb melted. Now her check engine light is on, so she had it scanned, and it is the P0700 TCM code and I believe the P0711 Transmission fluid temperature sensor. I serviced the transmission a month ago (if you want to call it servicing, drained the fluid from the plug and topped off with new). If it's the TCM I know this is not a cheap fix. So I figured I would start with the Fluid Temp sensor, but I can not find any information on it or where to even buy it. Any help on these issues would be appreciated. Because I'm seriously thinking about trading it in. This is the second Chevy we've owned that once it hit 100k miles it's been nothing but issues.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The P0700 just means the TCM asked for the check engine light. It's not a fault by itself. It's triggered by the other code.

The P0711 says that there's too great a temperature change - either too much since power up or too much between the sensor and the TCM itself. 

Taken at face value, it appears the transmission is overheating. I'd check the transmission fluid level. I'd also check engine coolant level since the two are part of the cooling system. Failing that, I'd check the electrical connections between the TCM and the transmission. As I recall, the TCM is under the battery. If it's been leaking acid, bad things could be happening. 

The sensor itself is internal to the transmission.


----------



## beencruzing (Aug 7, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> The P0700 just means the TCM asked for the check engine light. It's not a fault by itself. It's triggered by the other code.
> 
> The P0711 says that there's too great a temperature change - either too much since power up or too much between the sensor and the TCM itself.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I will check into those things. I know the coolant is constantly low, but no leaks ever. But I did read on here about evaporation due to the cap and reservoir. Thanks again.


----------

